

Bitcoins in Space: Hacker to Fire Digital Currency Into Orbit - gkop
http://www.wired.com/2013/12/bitcoin_space/

======
gkop
The article doesn't mention it, but I'm going to go ahead and propose orbital
mining as a way to make solar power satellites [0] practical.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-
based_solar_power](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-based_solar_power)

